# Windows not saving settings on shutdown



## Barb (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay, this is the scenario. I have no problems with shut-down...no errors, no warnings, etc... Quick and painless. However, my settings are not being saved i.e., sound schemes, message rules in Outlook Express, log-ins and passwords to tunnels, etc...

Any suggestions on where I should start looking/elimating this problem?

Abit KD-7S with updated BIOS, 768 mem, 2 - 80 gig drives, AMD 1500 processor...

Thanks

Barb


----------



## jimmorrison (Oct 1, 2003)

At a guess, You may have a mandatory user profile (you can load it, change it, then resets when you log out.

Do a search for *.man

Also browse the MS Knowledge Base, www.microsoft.com, go to support menu top right. This is a wealth of information for known 2000 issues

A good search word may be; Computer not saving profile.

Hope that helps
Jim


----------



## Barb (Oct 1, 2003)

*Thanks, Jim, but no luck...*

- I checked all my .man files and the only ones I found were related to other software programs, i.e. nero, cleaner 5

- Ran a search at Microsoft Support and found only a reference to Server Manager and users. This is not a server

- Verified all Administrator rights

So, another piece to the puzzle. I had to switch out my motherboard - same version but with updated BIOS. Nothing is being saved to my registry. Another clue is that my Google Search bar history is dated back prior to me changing out the motherboard, with no new entries since that time.

Do you think that re-installing Win2k with the option of repair could kick it out? Or, am I looking at a full re-install?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you check the event logs to see if any clues are presented there?


----------



## Barb (Oct 1, 2003)

Jonwill:

I did review the logs and had some tech guys at work also check them out... There are a couple of funky things happening but nothing directly relating to this problem. I am having error logs showing up on a hard drive that is showing in other programs to be totally healthy.

I think rather than beating my head against the monitor in search of this elusive answer that I will bite the bullet and do a clean re-install. 

Thanks for all your help, gents...

Barb


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One question. If you log on as a different user, does it save the settings for that user? I had an odd-ball problem on W2K quite a while back, one user profile got screwed up, and a number of things stopped working. I made a new user, moved over stuff that I could, and nuked the old user's profile.


----------



## Barb (Oct 1, 2003)

JohnWill:

The deed is done. By the time I received your suggestion I had taken my system behind the old woodshack and gave it the one-two...

Everything is running fine now albeit it resulted in a much later night then expected.

Thank you for your suggestions. It is always a satisfying feeling to know that I have learned other information from you folks out there in tech land.

Have a great weekend!

Barb


----------

